# UA Ranger multiclassing builds



## l0lzero (Sep 21, 2016)

Soooooo, while ENWorld was down, was thinking about the UA Ranger and multi-classing. Is it really that bad? I mean honestly, is it going to break the balance of the game?

The builds I will post below aren't particularly optimized, they're just "fun" builds. If you were going to try and use ranger to make the most powerful build you could, what kind of build would you run?

I have been half-assuming that beast HD (at least) is tied to character level, while ASIs are only from ranger levels, but have included ranger hd only hp totals, but I don't expect anyone else to follow the format I've been using. If you see any errors, feel free to point them out...

I personally would like to run The Outlander build I wrote up (M.Dwarf + Black Bear + ranger fighter barb) since I like melee characters, but if you could get a DM to grant you all the fluff, the wowlock build could be fun (especially if the DM let you fluff yourself a certain starting summoned pet from a certain mmorpg that stole many years of many people's lives), but I probably wouldn't run Fiend patron, I'd probably run GOO, but that's personal preference, I just felt fiend most accurately represented the inspiration, and using the familiar to give the DM a chance to mess with your character and party in-game seemed like fun potential.

The Builds
--------------------------
The Scout

Race - Half-Elf
Array - 15 14 13 12 10 8 > 12 15 13 8 14 10 > 12 16 14 8 14 12 > 12 20 14 8 14 12
Background - Urchin
Concept - The bastard child of a human noble and a low-class elf peasant, this character grew up with no fatherly figure and so roamed the streets getting into trouble and learning all the wrong thigns in life far too early. Upon reaching maturity, sought freedom from the city and began career as a ranger, later discovered that animals proved to be better and more loyal than most people and formed a special bond with an abnormally large weasel. The two have adventured together for a long time, skulking in the shadows and getting into mischeif.

Skill Proficiencies - Athletics (+3-+7), Perception (+4-+14), Survival (+4-+8), +Sleight of Hand (+5-+11), +Stealth (+5-+17), +Acrobatics (+5-+11), +Persuasion (+3-+9), +Disguise Kit, +Thieve's Tools (+5-+11), +Deception (+7)

01 - +2 - Ranger - Favored Enemy (Humanoids), Natural Explorer
02 - +2 - Ranger - Fighting Style (Archery), Spellcasting
03 - +2 - Ranger - Primeval Awareness, Ranger Conclave (Beast, snag giant weasel, HP ~10, AC 15, +5 to hit for 1d4+5, train it in acrobatics and sleight of hand, athletics +5 perception +3 sleight of hand +5 stealth +5)
04 - +2 - Ranger - ASI (Sharpshooter, +2 Beast Con, now 12, +1 HP/HD)
05 - +3 - Ranger - Coordinated Attack
06 - +3 - Ranger - Greater Favored Enemy (Monstrosities/Aberrations)
07 - +3 - Ranger - Beast's Defense
08 - +3 - Ranger - ASI (+2 Dex, +2 Beast Dex, now 18, 7d8 (~35), AC 16, +7 to hit for 1d4+7, athletics +7 perception +4 sleight of hand +7 stealth +7), Fleet of Foot
09 - +4 - Ranger - 
10 - +4 - Ranger - Hide in Plain Sight
11 - +4 - Ranger - Storm of Claws and Fangs
12 - +4 - Ranger - ASI (+2 Dex, +2 Beast Dex, now 20, 11d8 (~55), AC 17, +9 to hit for 1d4+9, athletics +9 perception +5 sleight of hand +9 stealth +9), Fleet of Foot
13 - +5 - Fighter - Fighting Style (Defense), Second Wind
14 - +5 - Fighter - Action Surge
15 - +5 - Fighter - Martial Archetype (Battlemaster, Distracting Strike, Precision Attack, Trip Attack, snag cook's utensils)
16 - +5 - Fighter - ASI (Skulker)
17 - +6 - Fighter - Extra Attack
18 - +6 - Rogue - Expertise (stealth, perception), Sneak Attack (snag deception upon MCing rogue)
19 - +6 - Rogue - Cunning Action
20 - +6 - Rogue - Roguish Archetype (Thief)

Pet @ 20 - HP 66/115 (depending on DM ruling), AC 19, +11 to hit for 1d4+11, acrobatics +11 perception +6 Sleight of Hand +11 Stealth +11, speed 40, Saves @ +6 +11 +6 +3 +7 +3 with advantage

Gear - Studded Leather (AC 18), Longbow (600' range, 1d8+7/17, +2d6 SA, 2x round), Explorer's Pack

Description - Basically really good at hiding and surviving in the woods (skills and class features) and navigating cities, really good at using the bow (sneak attack, maneuvers, sharpshooter), and good synergy between pet and master (Storm of Claws and Fangs, Coordinated Attack, Maneuver Trip Attack and Distracting Strike). Pet isn't super strong (1d4 damage) so when fighting next to the tank, the tank should still be able to fulfill defender role, but adds consistent damage and can help protect the tank's flank. The ranger can maneuver to hiding spots and get attacks with advantage to pull off power-shot more reliably, and will always have a viable sneak attack target even at range without hiding. Pet can do moderate AOE, ranger has solid single target damage. Pet's low HP and low AC mean that it's not really the most optimal pet choice, but its unambiguous attack and damage model (and it's a very accurate pet to start with compared to some) helps to mitigate DM douchebaggery, and it has two really good skills to start off with that bolster the concept of the party scout, whether in the wilderness or in the cities. Lots of useful features like advantage on initiative, ignore difficult terrain, climb at normal speed, lots of options for bonus actions, extra attack with pet attacks turns into 2d8+2d6+2d4+54 in a round reliably against a single target, many more 1d4+10's when pet has more targets thanks to storm of claws and fangs. You and your pet can both hide incredibly well, and the both of you can steal. Neither of you are particularly tough to hit, and neither of you will have a huge HP pool (pet could be as high as 115 HP and 160 HP ((6*16)+50+(3x5)) for the ranger itself) but the pet is basically under orders to protect the tank when the party fights together so the tank should be taking the majority of the blows. Pet has pretty good saves, so if your party tank is at least 6 levels paladin, they're more than likely to save (especially with an optimized paladin) since they'll be within aura range, so at least there's that (and really, there's no good reason you couldn't stay in aura range as well since 10' is plenty to stay out of melee range letting you bow with impunity). I envision this character staying straight ranger for 12 levels to get the pet good and survivable right out of the gate and then working on making himself a more effective archer. Stay out of melee (didn't even include a melee weapon, if you get into melee, just spend your action to disengage (or dodge if you can't escape) and let your pet and tank clear you a path out), spend your slots on hunter's mark and healing your pet (you shouldn't really be taking that much damage, and that's what the party healer is for anyway) and of course the utility stuff.

The Outlander

Race - Mountain Dwarf
Array - 14 14 14 12 10 8 > 14 14 14 8 12 10 > 16 14 16 8 12 10 > 20 14 16 8 12 10
Background - Outlander
Concept - A rough and rowdy dwarf too chaotic for the rigid and ordered society from which he hailed, he struck out on his own at a young age and found a home in the forests where he was able to befriend a mother bear and her cubs. One day, while heading in to town to sell pelts and herbs and acquire for himself and his newfound family some treats, upone returning he found that some hunters had killed the mother and her cubs, save one, who had stayed hidden under a stump. Upon discovering the lone survivor mourning his lost family, he took the cub under his wing and the two have been inseperable ever since.

Skill Proficiencies - Insight, Perception, Stealth, +Athletics, +Survival, +Brewer's Supplies, +stonecunning

01 - +2 - Ranger - Favored Enemy (Humanoids), Natural Explorer
02 - +2 - Ranger - Fighting Style (Defense), Spellcasting
03 - +2 - Ranger - Primeval Awareness, Ranger Conclave (Beast, snag Black Bear, AC 13, HP ~21, attack becomes +4 to hit for 1d6+4/2d4+4, train it in athletics +4, and survival +3, and pet's perception +3 as well)
04 - +2 - Ranger - ASI (+2 Str for ranger, +2 beast Str now 17, AC 13 still, HP ~28, +6 to hit for 1d8+6/2d6+6, athletics +6 perception +3 survival +3)
05 - +3 - Ranger - Coordinated Attack
06 - +3 - Fighter - Fighting Style (great weapon fighter), Second Wind
07 - +3 - Fighter - Action Surge
08 - +3 - Fighter - Champion
09 - +4 - Fighter - ASI (Great Weapon Master)
10 - +4 - Barbarian - Rage, Unarmored Defense
11 - +4 - Barbarian - Reckless Attack, Danger Sense
12 - +4 - Barbarian - Primal Path (Totem Warrior, snag bear totem spirit for all the resistance)
13 - +5 - Barbarian - ASI (+2 Str)
14 - +5 - Barbarian - Extra Attack, Fast Movement
15 - +5 - Barbarian - Aspect of the Beast (I suggest eagle because then you actually get advantage against other creatures with darkvision in the dark)
16 - +5 - Barbarian - Feral Instinct
17 - +6 - Barbarian - ASI (Tough)
18 - +6 - Barbarian - Brutal Critical 1
19 - +6 - Barbarian - Spirit Walker (-_- meh)
20 - +6 - Barbarian - Relentless Rage

Pat @ 20 - HP 35/133 (depending on DM ruling), AC 17, +9 to hit for 1d6+9/2d4+9, athletics +9 perception +7 survival +7 with advantage on perception checks involving smell, saves @ +3 +0 +2 -4 +1 -2

Gear - Unarmored AC = 15, Half-Plate AC = 17, go Half-Plate, start Battleaxe and Shield (start with scale mail and shield for 18 AC at level 1, stick with this until you start going barbarian), end with Greataxe, Explorer's Pack

Description - Just a stupid good melee combatant; accurate power attacks for 1d12+15 twice, with bear attacking twice for 2d6+11 (not far off from the barbangerter) for a round-long total of 2d12+4d6+52 with increased crit chance and on-demand advantage, stupid hit points between the both of them (depending on DM ruling, bear could be at almost 200, master clocks in around right around 235((8*6)+110+(11x7)) so damage just isn't that big of a problem for you). All spells slots should be spent on hunter's mark. Healing, well, you're going to need to rely on the party for that one because you just don't have the slots to spend (4/2 for a grand total of 6 slots) on anything else. Great survivability, but some weak mental saves (at least for the barbangerter). Always able to drop action surge for another 2d12+30 on a round when you need it, crits for you deal 3d12+15, which makes your damage siiiiiiiick when you crit. I envision this character fighting right along-side his bear, shoulder to shoulder, just have both run on in to melee and start throwing out stupid damge rolls; your already big HP pool combined with resistance while raging (which also increases your already big damage) makes you pretty nigh-unkillable when it hits the fan, throw out another almost 200 HP character to stand next to you and throw out some pretty serious damage itself and you've got a solid combo. You could easily trade out the last two levels of barbarian which don't grant anything too spectacular for two more levels of fighter, but 5th level fighter is practically useless, but, having another ASI could really help you out (alert wouldn't be terrible, mage slayer would really be nice to cut down those casters what mess with your head, choices choices choices).

The Catlord

Race - Forest Gnome
Array - 15 14 14 11 9 8 > 9 15 11 14 14 8 > 8 16 12 14 14 8 > 8 20 12 14 14 8
Background - Folk Hero
Concept - A sly and cunning gnome grew up in the depths of the forests in a druidic settlement and grew a great affinity for the animals the druids tended to which predominately were feline predators from the hills in the deep woods.

Skill Proficiencies - Perception, Nature, Stealth, +Animal Handling, +Survival

01 - +2 - Ranger - Favored Enemy (Humanoids), Natural Explorer
02 - +2 - Ranger - Fighting Style (Archery), Spellcasting
03 - +2 - Ranger - Primeval Awareness, Ranger Conclave (Beast,take Panther, train it in acrobatics +4 and athletics +4)
04 - +2 - Ranger - ASI (Crossbow Expert, +2 pet Str/Dex depending on DM ruling (assuming str, now 16), attacks now +5 for 1d4+5+pounce/1d6+5, acrobatics +4, athletics +5, perception +4, stealth +6)
05 - +3 - Ranger - Coordinated Attack
06 - +3 - Ranger - Greater Favored Enemy (Monstrosities/Aberrations)
07 - +3 - Ranger - Beast's Defense
08 - +3 - Ranger - ASI (+2 Dex, +2 Str/Dex depending on DM ruling (assuming str, now 18), attacks now for +7 for 1d4+6+pounce/1d6+6, acrobatics +5, athletics +6, perception +4, stealth +8), Fleet of Foot
09 - +4 - Ranger - 
10 - +4 - Ranger - Hide in Plain Sight
11 - +4 - Ranger - Storm of Claws and Fangs
12 - +4 - Ranger - ASI (+2 Dex, +2 Str/Dex depending on DM ruling (assuming str, now 20), attacks now for +8 for 1d4+7+pounce/1d6+7, acrobatics +6, athletics +8, perception +5, stealth +10)
13 - +5 - Rogue - Expertise, Sneak Attack, Thieves' Cant
14 - +5 - Rogue - Cunning Action
15 - +5 - Rogue - Arcane Trickster (snag as many illusion spells as you can, creatures have to have a reason to disbelieve so DC isn't super important)
16 - +5 - Rogue - ASI (Tough/Sharpshooter/whatever, buff Int/Wis if you want)
17 - +6 - Rogue - Uncanny Dodge
18 - +6 - Rogue - Expertise
19 - +6 - Rogue - Evasion (you now know 2nd level spells and can take mirror image or invisibility, or whatever depending on your tastes, I suggest invisibility to be honest)
20 - +6 - Rogue - ASI (Tough/Sharpshooter/Whatever, buff Int if you want)
Pet @ 20 - AC 18, HP 60/100 (depending on DM ruling), (assuming str, now 20), attacks now for +11 for 1d4+11+pounce/1d6+11, acrobatics +8, athletics +11, perception +8, stealth +14, saves @ +11 +8 +6 +2 +8 +4

Gear - Studded Leather and Shield AC 19, Hand Crossbow (1d6+15+4d6 SA, can shoot in melee while riding pet, get three attacks between you and pet at 2d4+pronex2+5d6+37 in a round), Explorer's Pack

Description - Not great AC, but you get to ride your panther(fluff mountain lion), and it moves at 50, and has a climb speed (^_^), so that's always super handy. A nice little smattering of spells from the wizard and ranger list, and you've actually got a good amount of slots to cast your utility spells from (4/3/3/2, CL 8). Snag something like shield to use your reaction on if you're worried about getting beat on too much, but at 137 HP ((7*11)+(8*5)+20) you're actually not too hard up considering you're kind of a very eclectic caster build with a combat mount that carries you around. You'll know 4/3/3 ranger spells that you can cast, and 6 more wizard spells (predominantly from the enchantment/illusion school, but you can know 1 1st and 1 2nd level spell from any school, and remember you have all those loverly ranger spells to choose from, and your race gives you the best cantrip for this build, minor illusion) which gives you a wide array of ways to use those many slots. Mage Hand Legerdemain gives you something fun to do with your bonus action as well, never leave your mount and just use the mage hand cantrip to bring things to you, recover your bolts, steal things, pick locks, whatever. Solid fun right there. I envision this character riding around on their pet, shooting things with their hand crossbow right in the middle of melee, using their ranger spells (like fog cloud, spike growth, plant growth) to control the terrain and their pet to go after the stragglers. It's not super important to be in melee, it's just that you can, and to get the attacks out of your pet you should be (especially since it is 3+ attacks/round), but this build could easily do hit and run tactics (ready an action to shocking grasp a lone target when it's within range as your action, panther runs in, you shocking grasp, it gets pounced, then runs back out of melee, however you lose one attack from the pet, and sneak attack, and sharpshooter, but you can use Storm of Claws and Fangs to get off a bunch of attacks, but then maybe you should ready burning hands or just cast an AOE before you go in) if you spend your ASIs buffing int from 14 to at least 16 (which means you could buff Int and Wis both to 16 since that's only 1 ASI each) giving you +9 to hit with spell attacks from both lists and a spell DC of 17 (ain't great, but ain't bad), sounds pretty darn handy to have as an option to me, depending on the terrain and the fight. There is also the option of not riding your pet around (in combat at least) and instead heavily utilizing the hand crossbow to pump out some solid damage from safety, which lets you conserve slots to do things like cure wounds your pet when he's worse for wear. Again, shocking grasp cantrip, even if they are resistant to lightning damage are still denied their reaction if you hit, which is a solid melee escape if that's what you're looking to do (especially when separated from your pet), and cunning action lets you make good on that escape rather well. Also, you could easily dual-wield hand crossbows and get another attack in there, I just figured the shield and easier choices to make for your bonus action made up for the loss of a d6. 12/8 spread was for the extra beast ASI to top off the attack stat and pump out that little bit of extra damage, could easily give yourself another die of sneak attack (and one more caster level granting you another higher level slot that you can reserve for cure wounds on the pet, or yourself depending).

The Wowlock

Race - Half-Elf
Array - 15 14 13 12 10 8 > 10 15 13 8 12 14 > 10 16 14 8 12 16 > 10 16 14 8 12 20
Background - Acolyte
Concept - A warlock themed after a certain MMORPG's warlock class, not a good story reason to be a ranger unless you can somehow intentionally put yourself in a situation where you sell you and your beast's souls to a patron (I suggest great old one so you can give mental commands to your pet to make it seem even more like a video game), if you go with the acolyte background then you were part of a warlock cult growing up and decided to finally cash in those chips of knowledge after learning how to summon a pet.

Skill Proficiencies - Perception, Stealth, Survival, +Insight, +Religion, +Deception, +Sleight of Hand

01 - +2 - Ranger - Favored Enemy (Humanoids), Natural Explorer
02 - +2 - Ranger - Fighting Style (Archery? Defense? Whatever), Spellcasting
03 - +2 - Ranger - Primeval Awareness, Ranger Conclave (Beast, take Ape, AC 14, HP ~21, attacks for +5 for 1d6+5 and can throw a rock for same but 25/50, train it in acrobatics +4 and sleight of hand +4, see if you can't fluff it as a certain "hulking made-of-abyssal-energy-elemental" looking summoned sla... I mean servant...)
04 - +2 - Warlock - Otherworldly Patron, Pact Magic (While normally I suggest Great Old One because I like it, The Fiend brings this character closest to an MMO character with it's bonus spells)
05 - +3 - Warlock - Eldritch Invocations (I like to grab agonizing blast and armor of shadows myself)
06 - +3 - Warlock - Pact Boon (for pet effectiveness grab chain pact and have your familiar help your pet to grant it advantage on all of its attack rolls, see if they won't let you use another fluffed creature statted as a raven, but is like some kind of shadow creature that whispers your patron's will in your ear)
07 - +3 - Warlock - ASI (+2 Cha, now 18)
08 - +3 - Warlock - (A few really good choices here for how you want to roleplay, One with shadows if you need to ninja about places, Voice of the Chain Master is awesome for RP reasons, Misty Visions is pretty nice, fiendish vigor is appropo, eldritch spear is useful, basically, you have many choices)
09 - +4 - Warlock - Patron Feature (Nice self-inspiration for a d10 on abilities or saves, short rest recovery)
10 - +4 - Warlock - (Lot of good choices, depends on your game)
11 - +4 - Warlock - ASI (+2 Cha, now 20)
12 - +4 - Warlock - (Lot of good level restricted choices, lot of good not level restricted choices)
13 - +5 - Warlock - Patron Feature (Flexible elemental resistance is grand, implies bludgeoning/slashing/piercing with the whole magical weapons bypass bit, YDMMV)
14 - +5 - Warlock - Mystic Arcanum 6th
15 - +5 - Warlock - ASI (Snag Tough/Warcaster/Elemental Adept/Whatever, or pump Dex for AC)(Still a lot of solid choices)
16 - +5 - Warlock - Mystic Arcanum 7th
17 - +6 - Warlock - Patron Feature (Muahahahahaha, *evil villain hand rub*)
18 - +6 - Warlock - Mystic Arcanum 8th (I mean... Witch Sight is pretty awesome... If only it applied to your familiar as well ;.; )
19 - +6 - Warlock - ASI (Snag Tough/Warcaster/Elemental Adept/Whatever, or pump Dex for AC)(Still a lot of solid choices)
20 - +6 - Warlock - Mystic Arcanum 9th
Pet @ 20 - AC 18, HP 21/133 (depending on DM ruling), attacks now for +9 for 1d6+9/1d6+9 25/50, athletics +9 acrobatics +8 perception +7 and sleight of hand +8 saves @ +3 +2 +2 -2 +1 -2

Gear - start leather armor and shield for ac 16, then when you get AOS you're at 13+3+2 for AC 18 (if you pump dex it goes higher, keep the shield), use hand crossbow and a rapier for a while, see if your DM won't let you fluff the crossbow as a "practice wand" or something like that. It shoots little bolts of physical energy that pierces the target, and with a small ritual and some arcane components you can recharge it with bolts of magical energy. Eventually you'll drop all that bow and sword and leather for magics! Much magic, spells wow.

Description - As built, an evil character. Could easily replace fiend with whatever and play it just fine that way. Only really works if DM lets pet's HD scale by character level. Pet isn't great (just like the one it's based on) but it takes hits and provides discouragement from facing the warlock directly. Totally have your raven sit on your Ape's shoulders and shout distractingly at the enemies (take the help action). I totally envision this character using the pets to protect the tank's flank, provide another (potentially) group of enemies for the rogue's sneak attack, and to be another zone of threatened squares. Helps you bottleneck the enemy with the rest of the melee and with your smattering of ranger spells and your warlock spells you can provide some solid ways to funnel enemies to your melee meat grinders. Yeah, a lot of it is fluff, I get that (and really, using a shield probably isn't actually all that feasible, but your AC isn't super important a lot of the time), but it's all optional stuff that is purely to stay as much within the mechanical bounds of the game as possible. Added bonus, cure wounds, goodberry, and fog cloud are spells you could know (honestly, I'd grab cure wounds and fog cloud to be honest). You could, also, go blade pact if you so chose, spend your ASIs in reverse order, grab different cantrips, and fight right up along side your pet. Less thematically appropriate to the inspiration, but still viable. Maybe switch the ranger/lock distribution up a bit, if you're going melee are 9th level spells really all that important?

(Totally Insane Build Idea, not a lot of great story justifications spring to mind, but it's a gish and sounds fun)
The Chosen of Marduk
Race - Half-Elf
Array - 15 14 13 12 10 8 > 10 15 13 8 10 12 > 10 16 14 8 10 14 > 10 20 14 8 10 18
Background - Urchin
Concept - Bastard half-elf, abandoned in a large city, befriended a a panther (see if you can't fluff it as a giant bobcat) while working as a farmhand in the surrounding area for a time, which showed him that the city just wasn't where he wanted to be. After saving up enough money to buy a smattering of equipment, he struck out into the wilds to make his way away from the people who have betrayed him time and time again. Later, he will have a vision revealing to him the glory of Marduk, the ancient Babylonian god, when he will be bestowed with powers in exchange for building his cult and bringing glory to his name.

Skill Proficiencies - Athletics, Perception, Survival, +Sleight of Hand, +Stealth, +Deception, +Insight

01 - +2 - Ranger - Favored Enemy (Humanoids), Natural Explorer
02 - +2 - Ranger - Fighting Style (Dueling/Two Weapon Fighting), Spellcasting
03 - +2 - Ranger - Ranger Conclave (Beast, pick up panther, AC 14, HP ~15, attacks at +4 for 1d4+4+pounce/1d6+4, train it in Athletics +4, Survival +4, has Perception +4, Stealth +6)
04 - +2 - Sorcerer - Spellcasting (CL now 2), Favored Soul (Life Domain, bless, cure wounds)
05 - +3 - Warlock - Patron (Great Old One, ancient deity Marduk is your patron), Pact Magic
06 - +3 - Sorcerer - Font of Magic
07 - +3 - Warlock - Eldritch Invocations
08 - +3 - Ranger - ASI (+2 Dex, +2 Str/Dex to panther depending on DM)
09 - +4 - Ranger - Coordinated Attack
10 - +4 - Sorcerer - Metamagic (I always suggest for a melee sorc to grab twin and quick) (lesser restoration, spiritual weapon)
11 - +4 - Ranger - Greater Favored Enemy
12 - +4 - Ranger - Beast's Defense
13 - +5 - Sorcerer - ASI (+2 Dex)
14 - +5 - Warlock - Pact Boon (Really, I'd grab tome, get some more free spell versatility)
15 - +5 - Sorcerer - spellses (beacon of hope, revivify)
16 - +5 - Warlock - ASI (Whatever feat you want or +2 Cha)
17 - +6 - Sorcerer - Extra Attack
18 - +6 - Warlock - Spellses and Invocationses
19 - +6 - Sorcerer - Spellses (death ward, guardian of faith)
20 - +6 - Ranger - ASI (Whatever feat you want or +2 cha), Fleet of Foot
Pet @ 20 - AC 18, HP / (depending on DM ruling)

Gear - I suggest going medium and shield (17 AC vs 16 in light, can upgrade to breastplate to have 18 while in medium armor), and then dropping that for armor of shadows which with a shield ends you up at 20 AC, rapier or scimitar your entire career.

Description - So, basically, for sorcerer you're gonna grab minor illusion and sword burst. Combine sword burst and storm of claws and fangs for solid no-cost round to round aoe for groups of little enemies. GFB and BB aren't the attack action so your pet's extra attack on your turn doesn't happen if you use GFB/BB since you're casting a spell which causes you to make an attack, which is not the attack action. This class' caster level is 11, which gives you 4/3/3/3/2/1, which gives you 2 5th and a 6th level slot you don't know spells for so you can burn them up for heals, or to fuel your metamagic, whatever. Pact magic has you sitting at 2 recharging 3rd level slots, which is handy for more spells at the power-bump and for heals and keeping metamagics fueled. You could grab GFB and BB and do the quick twin spam (twin BB and quicken another to get 3 attacks off for 3 sorcery points, or normal quick a GFB to get two attacks for 2 sp, or twin BB to get two attacks for 1 SP, or attack normally to get you and your pets attack and then quicken gfb or bb to get "3" attacks for 2 SP), you'll have plenty of cantrips to pick spells with, but at the inital taking of sorcerer it's not really that useful (since neither attack grants extra damage to the attack directly yet). Hex helps keep your melee damage up, beast helps too. Lots of versatility (you know 4/3 ranger spells, 3/2/1 warlock spells, and 3/2/2/1 sorcerer spells, huge number of spells to choose from, very synergistic and cover a wide variet of effects, suggest knowing cure wounds, goodberry, fog cloud, burning hands, shield, hex for first level spells, spike growth, invisibility, scorching ray, invisibility, mirror image for 2nd level, fireball for 3rd, but pick up whatever bearing in mind that you will get life domain spells automatically known which has a res and spiritual weapon) in your spell list and spellcasting ability thanks to pact magic slots, font of magic, 2 utilitarian slightly offensive spell lists and a offensive that is slightly utilitarian spell list as well. Plus, 8 cantrips (11 if you go tome pact, the other three can be off any list and uses your cha to cast). I envision this character moving into combat with the panther circling around to set up flanking, casting spells as you maneuver into melee, and then if it's a group of enemies, attacking to let your pet get a shot off, and then quickening a sword burst (or attacking with your bonus if TWF). You have choices to get extra attacks, and when you take the attack action at higher levels you can just do it. You'll note that, this being the most controversial build (very low RP backup, weirdo level and class selections) is listed in progressive play order. You could optimize the levels if you wanted, but I feel this is a natural progression for such a character in that you're not jumping into a class, you're progressing through them as a character might more naturally progress through the power level in each class. You've got a lot of different options in combat, but you're not spectacular at any of them. Problem comes in with the way multi-classing works, I really wanted to throw paladin in here for smite to make melee a little more potent, but point buy isn't exactly great for such a spread out character. You could, if the build were more optimized in its progression, you could probably be better off starting with stats closer to 13 14 14 9 13 14 with the half elf (14 13 13 13 12 9 then arrange and apply half-elf), but you're really spreading yourself thin and you'd need to invest more ASIs into dex and cha so they get more effective, and then you're losing out on 2 ranger levels and 2 sorc levels (to keep the extra ASI to keep your stats up to snuff). Not super optimal, but if you had a DM willing to let you bring in a really neat god and play the build as a kind of middle-eastern warrior priest you could have a lot of fun prosletyzing for Marduk, Slayer of Tiamat! So, y'know, whatever. I made a similar build relying on rogue over ranger, but I was thinking about utilizing the beast companion feature, so, bleh. Fling spells, swing swords, have a buddy, and be able to burn off two 2nd level slots to have both mirror image and spiritual weapon up (no concentration fun wheeee) and a pet and cast cool magics and buff your damage with hex and stuff.

Not claiming any of these builds are super great, just some that I thought would be interesting. What kinds of Builds would you make with the UA ranger?


----------



## mellored (Sep 21, 2016)

It's not game breaking by any standard, but it is a bit front loaded.  Shift advantage on first turn down to 10 or so and it would be fine.  Hunter also needs a better 11, AoE attacks are nice, but a bit niche to be the tier jump.  They could probably use a few good domain spells as well.


----------



## hejtmane (Sep 23, 2016)

Not realy Beast Master does not get Multi attack so  have to multiclass to 5 levels of something so all is fine. Nothing Really changes on the Hunter. Deep Stalker will go nice with a Rogue Multiclass.

The new buff the Favor enemy is nice but very situational. I am not seeing anything at initial glance some nice low end stuff that ties nicely with other classes but is it not any worse then dips into the first three levels of fighter or 2 levels of warlock for some features. I am not seeing anything like OMG


----------



## CTurbo (Sep 23, 2016)

I think the Archer Hunter Ranger 11(Horde Breaker and Volley) + Assassin Rogue 5 work really well together. Sharpshooter and Alert feats and you'd get auto-crit surprise rounds (with advantage) all the time from as far as 600ft away! Works great with lightning Arrow as well.


----------



## Yunru (Sep 23, 2016)

It's got to be UA Ranger 3/Ranger 3. Three attacks (plus a fourth if Crossbow Expert) by level 6? Yes please. And it stacks with Extra Attack!


----------



## mellored (Sep 23, 2016)

CTurbo said:


> I think the Archer Hunter Ranger 11(Horde Breaker and Volley) + Assassin Rogue 5 work really well together. Sharpshooter and Alert feats and you'd get auto-crit surprise rounds (with advantage) all the time from as far as 600ft away! Works great with lightning Arrow as well.



Hordebreaker and multi-attack make plenty of sense.  But why volley?


----------



## Yunru (Sep 23, 2016)

mellored said:


> Hordebreaker and multi-attack make plenty of sense.  But why volley?




One attack, one damage roll, all the sneak attack. Cheesy but...


----------



## mellored (Sep 23, 2016)

Yunru said:


> One attack, one damage roll, all the sneak attack. Cheesy but...



Ahh...

Still not sure it's worth it.


----------



## hejtmane (Sep 23, 2016)

Yunru said:


> It's got to be UA Ranger 3/Ranger 3. Three attacks (plus a fourth if Crossbow Expert) by level 6? Yes please. And it stacks with Extra Attack!




No it would not sperate classes still


----------



## Yunru (Sep 23, 2016)

hejtmane said:


> No it would not sperate classes still




I'm not sure what you're trying to say...

UA Hunter 3 gets you Horde Breaker, Hunter 3 gets you another instance of Horde Breaker. As long as there's two opponents next to each other, that's 3 attacks.


----------



## hejtmane (Sep 23, 2016)

Yunru said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to say...
> 
> UA Hunter 3 gets you Horde Breaker, Hunter 3 gets you another instance of Horde Breaker. As long as there's two opponents next to each other, that's 3 attacks.




I thought you meant the Multi class attack + hoard breaker my misunderstanding still not a big deal you lose out on an asi at early levels realy no different if you went 6 ranger with Hoard breaker now.  Later levels would be a better benifits but you still be better of going 5 ranger then multiclass to other ranger.  That is if it is even allowed by the DM me personally only one Ranger Class is aviliable all normal multiclass is in play but Ranger/Ranger is not it is a Ranger alterative to the current (that is my take anyways)


----------



## CTurbo (Sep 23, 2016)

> Hordebreaker and multi-attack make plenty of sense. But why volley?





With volley, you could hit up to a possible best case scenario 25 creatures in 1 turn assuming they're in a 5x5 cadence. Of course that's EXTREMELY unlikely, but surely you'd be able to hit 4, 5, maybe even 6 enemies at once. Advantage on each attack and auto crit for each hit. 

Correct me if I'm wrong here. If you hit the dot in the middle, and they're all 5ft apart, you could hit the other 24 dots since they're all within 10ft. 


.  .  .  .  .
.  .  .  .  .
.  .  .  .  .
.  .  .  .  .
.  .  .  .  .


----------



## mellored (Sep 23, 2016)

> Correct me if I'm wrong here. If you hit the dot in the middle, and they're all 5ft apart, you could hit the other 24 dots since they're all within 10ft.



It's 10' from a point, which is a 20' radius.

So more like...

. . . .
. . . . 
. . . .
. . . .

Picking the empty point in the middle.  More likely to get 2-3 IMO.

Now for some numbers.

ranger 11/rogue 5
2d8+5+6d6 vollly-snaek-surprise-crit. = 35 damage in a 20' radius.  
1d8+5+3d6 volly sneak - without surprise = 20 damage in a 20' radius.

ranger 5/rogue 5
(8d6+20+6d6)/2 multi-attack, x-box x-pert, hordebreaker, and surprise-crits = 34 against 2 targets within 5' of eachother.
(4d6+20+3d6)/2 multi-attack, x-box x-pert, hordebreaker, no surprise. = 22.25 against 2 targets within 5' of eachother.

and just for comaprison.
8d8 conjure volly = 36 damage in a 40' radius. (+half damage on a miss).


So yea, volly isn't adding much except in a few cases where enemies are huddled.


----------



## CTurbo (Sep 24, 2016)

Ah I see. I'm just learning about the 5e Ranger. I was going to choose a dual wielding Ranger as my first 5e character but it seemed too weak so I went Barbarian instead. It's only recently that I've revisited the 5e Ranger and it doesn't seem to be TOO bad. The Archer especially seems to be fairly strong. Too bad I already have a level 5 Battle Master Archer Fighter. 


Anyway, volley is a very situational feature, but I still think it would be useful. You really need to be able to shoot 3 enemies with it for it to be better than your regular 2 attacks + Horde Breaker. You can use Horde Breaker after volley right?


----------



## mellored (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm not saying volley is useless, but I don't think it's worth 6 levels.  You could go warlock and get fireball with that, plus superior darkvision, an owl familiar, druid rituals, ect...

Now the new darkstalker ranger, or the new beast Master have some good options.


----------



## Blue (Sep 26, 2016)

Yunru said:


> UA Hunter 3 gets you Horde Breaker, Hunter 3 gets you another instance of Horde Breaker. As long as there's two opponents next to each other, that's 3 attacks.




Mearls mentioned they haven't done a pass for multiclassing balance yet.  My guess is that even if they are separate classes so you could multiclass between them, they would probably have a note that features named the same don't stack, you just get whichever you had first like with Unarmed Defense (barb & monk).

I doubt this will be legal in the final version.


----------

